# S&w 625-3



## rattler57 (Jan 5, 2009)

For all you S&W fans I just located a S&W 625-3 beautiful gun 45ACP 5" blrAll coustom built by S&W, wooden presentation case grips trigger hammer it is on auction arms item # 8975971 Check it out I have one and love it.


----------



## silverse (Jul 22, 2008)

*Question for you on my 625JM*

I found that regular 45ACP ammo does not fit properly in the chambers, and that only remington 45Auto's fit. Also, how do you remove spent casings from the full moon clips without bending the moon clips.

Your help here would be very much appreciated. I have other revolvers that don't have these problems.

Steebie


----------

